# Can Brown Nostril Cere Be Indication of Readiness to Mate?



## BreezyBlithe (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello fellow pigeoneers. I've found only one credible source on this interpretation of brown nostril cere. Asking because my pigeon's has recently gone from white to brown. I'm wondering if it's more likely signs of respiratory problems or that she noticed the cherry blossoms budding.

Thank you


----------

